# Criminal Record to U.A.E.



## K911

Hello everyone. I'm a Lebanese citizen who lived in the United States for more than 15 years. As a teenager, I screwed up in the States and picked up 2 drug use felonies. I decided to leave the United States for good and go back to Lebanon which violated my probation. Now I'm in Lebanon and I've been visiting the U.A.E. quite often to find work and I enter the U.A.E. via a tourist visa. I was recently offered a very good position in Dubai and I'm concerned if my criminal background will be detected while undergoing the fingerprinting process. I would hate to prep myself to make the move to Dubai and be denied residency based on my U.S. prior convictions. Please advise if my concerns are correct or whether they might even prosecute me if they find out.
Your input will be well appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl

As far as I am aware, fingerprinting is only conducted for the UAE ID card, it does not relate to an employment visa. I do not think the records fingerprinting for the ID card are linked to any other system, such as Interpol, but someone else may know better. As this is for Dubai, you may be better to post on the Dubai forum to get more replies.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

K911 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a Lebanese citizen who lived in the United States for more than 15 years. As a teenager, I screwed up in the States and picked up 2 drug use felonies. I decided to leave the United States for good and go back to Lebanon which violated my probation. Now I'm in Lebanon and I've been visiting the U.A.E. quite often to find work and I enter the U.A.E. via a tourist visa. I was recently offered a very good position in Dubai and I'm concerned if my criminal background will be detected while undergoing the fingerprinting process. I would hate to prep myself to make the move to Dubai and be denied residency based on my U.S. prior convictions. Please advise if my concerns are correct or whether they might even prosecute me if they find out.
> Your input will be well appreciated.


Just seen your post. As far as I'm aware they don't do international criminal checks on anyone as as was stated before fingerprinting etc is only for ID purposes. You should be fine with the job.


----------



## Thinkinghat

If your job is with the private company, you will be fine. For government or quasi-government jobs, employers need to run security and CID checks and could be a deal breaker in your case.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Sorry to say this but where I work in Abu Dhabi (quasi-government) you would definitely be turned down for having a criminal record. I think the rules are pretty similar in Dubai as it is all UAE.
On the comment about finger printing I had my fingerprints done for my resident's visa, but I think that was probably because I was already here on a visit visa. I don't think that relates to security and background checks.


----------



## AlexDhabi

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Just seen your post. As far as I'm aware they don't do international criminal checks on anyone as as was stated before fingerprinting etc is only for ID purposes. You should be fine with the job.


Sorry to contradict you, but I am sure my employer in Abu Dhabi is not the only one in UAE that definitely does extensive international criminal checks.


----------



## manabroad

Most definitely they will do it if you go to work for the government here as I do. They will contact the US state dept to get information on you, which will more than likely result in information being supplied by the US justice dept as well. I have a security clearance so I would think almost any job that requires you to have one will do an extensive background (criminal, financial as a minimum) check.


----------



## asadali999

i have Misdemeanor cause on my record can i travel from abu dhabi to my country.


----------



## beardedterry

Instead of creating a whole new thread for this question I thought I would just include it in this one.

There is a good chance that I am receiving a job in Ruwais with the construction of the nuclear plants. I have no issues with getting my Visa or anything. But my question is my wife. Now, she doesn't work, and would be bringing herself as well as my kids to me after this next upcoming school year. My question is would she have an issue getting her Visa based off of the fact that she has multiple felonies are her record back from when she was real young. She is not flagged to be on a watch list, and she is able to get her passport.

Charges are from nearly 10 years ago and she hasn't even gotten a speeding ticket since then but I would like to have her and my children with me over there as I am suppose to be over there for the next couple of years.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

This is what wikipedia says about how long does the criminal record last:

"Convictions will be removed from a criminal record after 5 years (suspended sentences, fines, and community service supplementary to a suspended sentence), 10 years (custodial sentences less than 2 years, community service) or 20 years (custodial sentences between 2–5 years)."

I guess you fall in the first category and i should already be removed from the records.


----------



## beardedterry

What about spouses? I have accepted a position with an energy company outside of Abu Dhabi and within the next year would like to have my wife and children move overseas with me (pending the security clearance that is currently underway)

My wife got into some trouble when she was younger and racked up multiple felonies. She was young, stupid, hanging with the wrong crowd and part of a very bad relationship that she suffered abuse from. She has served prison time but since getting out has not gotten into any trouble for at least the past 10 years. She has no passport restrictions and is able to travel.

I was only curious if this would prevent me from being able to move her over there with me so I can be with my family.

thanks for any help!


----------



## Henryj529

Terry,

I work for that same project. I can't make any guarantees, of course, but I don't recall there being any kind of background check on my wife before she got her residence visa. The information I had to submit for her did not involve the questions and history I had to provide before I started work. Pretty much all she needed was an attestation of our marriage paperwork, I think the theory is that if you sponsor her, you're responsible for her behavior in the UAE. If you want, PM or email me and I'll give you the name of the only person in HR who can give you a solid answer.

Henry


----------

